# Low level crop dusting



## sunny91 (Jan 9, 2008)

How the job was done in 1957..

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

Me and my kids watched crop dusters (in bi-planes) in 1963, spraying the
crops of the Menonite farms not too far from my home. Of course it's all
housing developements now ! 

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wonder if the camera man died of cancer.

A buddy of mine lives in Moses Lake, Washington, out in the middle of farm land and cow pastures. In front of his house is an irrigation ditch that gets sprayed for mosquitos during the summer. Quite the sight to see the crop duster disappear below grade, diving into the ditch to get his spray as low as possible.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 9, 2008)

Sadly, Australia lost one of its crop spraying/water bombing pioneers last month. Col Pay. He was also a driving force in the war bird restoration movement, responsible for Spitfires, Mustangs and Kittyhawks reappearing in the Australian skies.

Crop-duster, 75, dies in lake crash - National - smh.com.au


----------

